# asplundh chipper



## drtumolo (Apr 11, 2016)

I am in the process of buying a asplundh chipper for private use. The serial number is D3586. Any info on what model and year it might be. I do know it has a 4cyl engine on it but I didnt take possession yet so dont know really any other details.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 12, 2016)

Gonna move this to a more appropriate forum; you'll get more and better answers there.


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 22, 2016)

I could use some help with this chipper. It has a Ford 172ci 4 cyl engine and a 12 inch drum. Everything is working on it but it doesn't chip real good and it doesn't pull the tree branches into itself like the videos I see on line. I don't know what model Asplundh I own but I would think it should chip better then it is currently.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 23, 2016)

Check the knives


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 23, 2016)

Here are a few pictures of my chipper. I have no idea what model Asplundh it is but it runs great but doesn't chip worth a crap. Knifes all all there but I don't know what to look for as far as how sharp or what gap they should be adjusted to. When you feed it a branch it just grinds on it but never chips it or pulls it in. Please help.


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry about the duplicate pics. I can not seem to delete them.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 23, 2016)

If you paid more than a grand you got hosed. Knives are shot, thing is beat to hell. If it runs, invest in some new knives. YouTube how to set them up properly.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 23, 2016)

Your probably way over your head with this thing. It's really old and in poor condition. 
You need to replace the blades and pull and adjust the bed knife. Check the drive belts. 
Thats an oil cooler attached to the blower, very odd. Probably had an overheat problems so you might want to core the radiator.
Also need to install a hose on the blower.
This thing has a 5 bolt blade retainer block. Never seen that before and I thought I had seen everything.
Good luck but you might be better off getting something in better condition.


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 23, 2016)

All belts and clutch are in great shape. It starts easy has good oil pressure. I am happy with what I have invested so far if I can get it to chip. I just don't know anything about knife adjustment or even what knifes to buy for it.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 23, 2016)

Here an manual that will help. Altec bought Asplundh a while back.


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 23, 2016)

thank you!


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 24, 2016)

Does anyone have a link to a video showing the knife replacement. I wont get to work on my chipper till next weekend but would like to watch video to see what I have to look forward to.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 24, 2016)

I think you ought be dreading, rather than looking forward to the experience.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 24, 2016)

Start soaking those bolts with penetrating oil now. You'll still probably shear a couple.


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 24, 2016)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Your probably way over your head with this thing. It's really old and in poor condition.
> You need to replace the blades and pull and adjust the bed knife. Check the drive belts.
> Thats an oil cooler attached to the blower, very odd. Probably had an overheat problems so you might want to core the radiator.
> Also need to install a hose on the blower.
> ...



I'm not not sure that is an an Asplundh manufactured chipper. Some of those really old chippers with Asplundh lettering were actually manufactured by other companies.
I saw one sitting out in a field a while back where that was the case. It had Asplundh on the back but it was some other old brand you rarely hear of. At any rate, I wouldn't
spend fifty cents or five minutes on that old machine. Just asking for trouble.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 24, 2016)

Abandoning it probably isn't an option of he was desperate enough to buy it in the first place. Replace the blades, use it til it dies, and immediately start saving for a decent chipper.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 24, 2016)

Check the oil level in the Governor.
The day the flyweights crunch through the housing will be exceedingly sad. And spendy.


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 25, 2016)

Just so you know this chipper is only for my private use, not for a business. I have very little money into it and with a new battery it started up and runs really good. My only complaint is it wont chip. I am sure it is due to the blades being dull and out of adjustment.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 25, 2016)

Please keep the readership here updated on your progress. 
Wishing you all the best,
Dave


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 25, 2016)

Ok I couldn't wait till next weekend to work on the chipper. All the bolts for the knifes came out! The knifes are Asplundh pn 012-0014-22 and they measure 11 & 15/16 x 2.5x 3/8. Every knife I find with that part number is 3" tall not 2.5". Do you think they are worn 1/2 inch? Seems like a lot.


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 25, 2016)

Also the manual shows adjusting studs that the knifes set on. My chipper does not have these studs.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 25, 2016)

drtumolo said:


> Ok I couldn't wait till next weekend to work on the chipper. All the bolts for the knifes came out! The knifes are Asplundh pn 012-0014-22 and they measure 11 & 15/16 x 2.5x 3/8. Every knife I find with that part number is 3" tall not 2.5". Do you think they are worn 1/2 inch? Seems like a lot.



Probably sharpened too many times,
Flip the anvil and set the knives gap with a few dimes along the anvil for you gap,
the gap should be about the width of a dime, maybe a quarter,
turn the drum by hand and see if the drum turns,,
Jeff


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 25, 2016)

Is there a minimum height for the blades. If new is 3" is 2.5 to short for the wedge bolt to hold it secure. Also kind of strange that there are no adjustment studs for knife height? Anyone see one like this?


----------



## drtumolo (Apr 26, 2016)

I just got off the phone with altec and they are telling me that the chipper I have is a C series from around 1960. Does anyone have a manual for this model that you can email me.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 26, 2016)

Potentially fully depreciated?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 26, 2016)

I think the manual will probably be written in Sanskrit on papyrus


----------



## drtumolo (May 6, 2016)

Ok I finally got a set-up manual for all the old Asplundh chippers that Altec put together. Looking at the manual it appears the chipper I bought is a D series. I plan to install the new knives and anvil this weekend. Hopefully that will get this old beast chipping again.


----------



## Pelorus (May 6, 2016)

It might suck (chip) but it won't blow without a hose hooked up connecting the drum housing to the chute, as Caltree mentioned. A piece of Big O non perforated drain pipe would likely work in a pinch.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 6, 2016)

Pelorus said:


> It might suck (chip) but it won't blow without a hose hooked up connecting the drum housing to the chute, as Caltree mentioned. A piece of Big O non perforated drain pipe would likely work in a pinch.


I have drain pipe on mine lol works fine btw it will blow without the hose but eventually in wet brush it will stop up chute! Gratz on your chipper op I adjust my knives to the raised edge marking the bore then adjust the cutter bar to it. Some fart with a gauge dime etc, I set it as close to knives as i can get it without touching. When its set optimum it will pop air like a rotor on a helo. The chips will be fine as well. Always after tightening it all down roll the rotor back wards by hand to make sure blades do not touch cutter not sure the manual says it but when I was foreman at the big o in the 80s this was standard procedure.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 6, 2016)

These beasts got a bad name mainly because they will sting your hands, ear lobes etc but they are truely the more durable chippers ever made. They are somewhat bullet proof with limited moving parts to wear out. I like whoopass chippers for brush. Btw yes a blade can only be sharpened so far down before buying new my memory says 2 inch but its been a while so i would double check this info. Have the blades sharpened professionally they have certain degree I knew a guy that did his with a grinder lol I would never do that!!


----------



## drtumolo (May 6, 2016)

I have the hose for the hookup to the blower. I think I will be good once I get the new blades installed.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (May 6, 2016)

drtumolo said:


> I have the hose for the hookup to the blower. I think I will be good once I get the new blades installed.




Just remember: First you chuck, then you duck. Got it? Say it with me now: First I chuck, then I duck.

No loose clothes or gloves. Helmet with full face shield. And may god have mercy on yer soul.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 6, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Just remember: First you chuck, then you duck. Got it? Say it with me now: First I chuck, then I duck.
> 
> No loose clothes or gloves. Helmet with full face shield. And may god have mercy on yer soul.


See this is sorta right, sorta wrong, the only fatalities are from self feeds last i heard but everyone considers these more dangerous. I know your being funny somewhat so not really aimed your way just saying, I have thrown miles of brush, made enough chips to fill two sky scrapers with no injury other than occasional scratch in a whisper! Expect a stung hand or earlobe especially on blackjack and hickory or be wise and make you a shove stick lay knarly on feed table and use the long stick made from a limb with a v left at the business end and shove it through with it


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 6, 2016)

Hey Rope, long time no hear. How are things?


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 6, 2016)

drtumolo said:


> Is there a minimum height for the blades. If new is 3" is 2.5 to short for the wedge bolt to hold it secure. Also kind of strange that there are no adjustment studs for knife height? Anyone see one like this?



New knives my friend,,
Some of the 'whispers' had studs in the drum to adjust the knives, time consuming, plus, there is a minimum height on the knives,,Some don't,,
Maybe some guys kept using the studs to adjust the knive height to the point that they failed.
Call Vermeer and find out what width size requires replacement.
Jeff


----------



## drtumolo (May 8, 2016)

Ok I got the chipper all back together and chipping with new knifes. It now pulls the branches thru and chips great. Now I need to get started cleaning up around the house from the logging that was done. That is what I purchased the chipper for.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (May 8, 2016)

drtumolo said:


> Ok I got the chipper all back together and chipping with new knifes. It now pulls the branches thru and chips great. Now I need to get started cleaning up around the house from the logging that was done. That is what I purchased the chipper for.



If there are grease fittings on the drum bearings I would be sure to pump a good amount in there.


----------



## drtumolo (May 8, 2016)

no grease fittings on bearings. They are sealed


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 8, 2016)

Good job on that chipper. Tell me though, what did you do about the blade adjuster bolts or studs. The older ones had these studs that seemed to just sit there, but I have never worked on one of those and have always wondered how they worked. What's the deal with the extra block bolts? These usually have 3 bolts, yours has 5.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 8, 2016)

CalTreeEquip said:


> Good job on that chipper. Tell me though, what did you do about the blade adjuster bolts or studs. The older ones had these studs that seemed to just sit there, but I have never worked on one of those and have always wondered how they worked. What's the deal with the extra block bolts? These usually have 3 bolts, yours has 5.


Most of the blade adjusters have allen head in bottom to adjust height the extra bolt is a cap to use to remove the wedge on knife change! Its a short bolt to cap the gum n goo from clogging threads. Then after removing bolts a long bolt is put in there and impacted down to break wedge free !


----------



## ropensaddle (May 8, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Hey Rope, long time no hear. How are things?


Still kicking but been bush hogging more than climbing lately


----------



## drtumolo (May 8, 2016)

My chipper is a D series so the two extra bolts are for your blade adjustment. Once everything is set and you torqued the wedge bolts to 90 lbs then you torque the adjustment bolts to 50 foot pounds. I ran the chipper today and the one drum bearing started to get very hot and squeal. I think I need to replace the drum bearings. It takes the same bearings as a JEI series. They are # N.D. 77616L-R1Z. I can not find these online anywhere but can find a chart that shows alternative manufactures (skf, timkin ect) for the ND77616. I am worried about the last part of the # since I am not sure what the L-R1Z stands for.


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 9, 2016)

Pillow block bearings?

Standard shaft diameter X centerline height X bolt pattern they are.


----------



## drtumolo (May 9, 2016)

ok I talked to altec today and they gave me a new part number fore the bearings. It is a skf 63162rs1c3. they are pretty expensive bearings from skf. I can find generic bearings for 1/4 the price. Trying to decide what to do.


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 10, 2016)

Check an industrial supply house. Bearings, drive belts etc.. Joetown (pop 70,000) has three, Industrial Bearing & Transmission, Horsepower Control and Bearing Headquarters for example.


----------



## drtumolo (May 10, 2016)

I did check the local bearing supply houses and they are averaging 300 per bearing. I can get the non sealed ones at work for free. The A series thru C series didn't use seals but had grease fittings. Everything else on the drawings look the same for the A - C and my D series chipper. I am thinking of using the non sealed bearings and drilling and tapping for grease fittings. Thoughts?


----------



## Pelorus (May 10, 2016)

Thoughts???
"What could possibly go wrong?" is something I ask myself about 175 times a day. 
Personally, I'd probably spring for the SKF bearings, cause changing them is something you want to do, like not often. bearings mfg. in China or Mozambique or Kazakhstan will be cheaper though...


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 11, 2016)

My thoughts. You are only using this to do some clearing on your property. It won't be heavily used. I would use the cheap bearings. If you put 100 hours on it, I would be surprised.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 11, 2016)

Brings back memories. I remember the day my Dad and I went to pick up our new 16 inch Asplundh chipper. He ordered the Ford 300 6 cylinder because my uncle had two with Ford v8's. The V8's had wider radiators and his guys kept crushing the rads backing up. My wife said I looked like a slave that had been whipped when she saw me with my shirt off the first time. There is a reason they call them "chuck and duck" chippers. Good luck with yours. I think the manual said the machine would chip wood half the length of the blades, so our 16 would chip 8" wood. A 12 should do 6". I don't know if the four cylinder will pull that well. We had a friend with a 12 but it had the same Ford 300 6 that ours did, Joe.


----------



## drtumolo (May 14, 2016)

Wow are these drum bearings hard to get out. I destroyed the tapered bushing on the drive side and still have not got off the flywheel. I read that the bushings are Woods F3. If you go to TB woods sight they have multiple variations of the F3 bushing based on shaft diameter. I don't have a caliper handy to get an exact measurement tonight. Any idea what on I would need?


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 14, 2016)

If I remember right, you move the bolts over to the other tapped holes and tighten them to push the pulley off.


----------



## drtumolo (May 15, 2016)

your correct in moving the bolts over to other holes to push bushing off taper but it seems to be seized on. I have a lot of torque on bolts and so far no movement


----------



## drtumolo (May 16, 2016)

I finally got the bearings out of the chipper. Wow what a job. I had to destroy both of the taper hubs. The one bearing was absolutely trashed. Now I need to find parts for reassembly.


----------



## drtumolo (May 17, 2016)

I now have both tapered bushings on order and I have new bearings in possession. Hopefully I can start reassembly this coming weekend. After talking to all the Millwrights here at work I decided to go with open bearings and add grease fittings like the older units had. The bearings were much cheaper (free) and they feel as long as I grease routinely they will last longer then the sealed units. Hopefully they are correct.


----------



## stltreedr (May 17, 2016)

Sounds like you've paid your dues... Hope it gives you some good service before any more problems.


----------



## drtumolo (May 18, 2016)

I hope so too!


----------



## drtumolo (May 22, 2016)

I got the bearings all changed out and man this chipper works way better now. Now the real work begins chipping all these tree tops.


----------



## 67L36Driver (May 22, 2016)

drtumolo said:


> I got the bearings all changed out and man this chipper works way better now. Now the real work begins chipping all these tree tops.


[emoji106]


----------



## rrblk (Aug 10, 2020)

drtumolo said:


> Ok I finally got a set-up manual for all the old Asplundh chippers that Altec put together. Looking at the manual it appears the chipper I bought is a D series. I plan to install the new knives and anvil this weekend. Hopefully that will get this old beast chipping again.


Where did you find the manual at as I need one for my Altec chipper.


----------

